
Tulsa, Oklahoma Unveiled a 7-Story-Tall Statue of Elon Musk - caution
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dyz8mw/tulsa-oklahoma-unveiled-a-7-story-tall-statue-of-elon-musk
======
MulliMulli
Looks like that David Beckham prank statue to me.

